# Latest Update on Frannie



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

It's been a while since I posted any kind of update on the Ms Frannie FooFoo. I took her to her heart Dr yesterday and she is "holding her own". The dr heard some irregular heart beats so she took a xray-the heart is a little more enlarged than before. She has been coughing so she checked that out-Frannie is back in the early stage of CHF. But we have been there before and come out of it. I am hoping we can do the same again.

The dr asked if Frannie was having trouble seeing or was the sun in her eyes because she was squinting-so guess that means a trip to the eye dr. I think she might be having a little trouble but will not do anything even if there is a problem.

I still thank my lucky stars that I have her here with me. I can't wait till everyone gets to see her in CA in can you believe-four months.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

sending our prayers and good vibes Frannie, I know she has it in her to pull out of this again Pat. ((Hugs))


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:hug: and good luck to you and Frannie.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hugs to Ms Frannie and you, too!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Sending prayers to Miss Frannie. Such a beautiful girl.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Ms Frannie and Pat :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's such a fighter Pat! Hugs to you and Ms. Frannie.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

(((((((((((((((((MS FRANNIE AND PAT))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sending you and Frannie well wishes.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pat- sending good heeling vibes to Ms Frannie! Are you still growing her coat out or is she in a more youthful puppy cut?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Amanda:

Her coat is still full-she has not been cut since Richmond-a beautiful coat-now I would hate to cut it. 

Don't tell Miss Paige but Frannie is really prettier than Paige. I think it's the color of the coat on Frannie that I just love.

I am getting pictures next weekend so will try and post them.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Pat, I'll be watching for your pictures! I've never seen all your dogs, and don't know who is in your avatar, even.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> Amanda:
> 
> Her coat is still full-she has not been cut since Richmond-a beautiful coat-now I would hate to cut it.
> 
> ...


Everyone is sending only positive healing thoughts for Frannie, but we need some new pictures of her with this pretty coat and of Paige so we will be looking forward to the.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Can't wait for the photos! hoto:


----------

